# anyone used jerky juice?( cabelas)



## payne7744 (Feb 24, 2012)

WHAT DID YOU THINK, IT SEEMS MUCH EASIER, THANKS


----------



## alelover (Feb 24, 2012)

What's jerky juice? And please no wise ass remarks.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 24, 2012)

I believe he means this Scott

http://www.cabelas.com/seasonings-cures-brine-cabelas-smokehouse-jerky-juice-150-16-oz.shtml

I've been making jerky for quite a while and haven't used a pre-mixed/pre-made marinade... so I can't comment on Cabela's Jerky Juice... maybe someone else has used it....

I will say this...at $7 a bottle to do 5# of meat... it surely isn't all that economical when you figure how much worsty, soy sauce, OP, GP, BP and Cure #1 you can buy and do a whole lot more poundage....just my VHO....

-Salt


----------



## alelover (Feb 24, 2012)

OIC.

That seems a bit pricey compared to ho-made.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 26, 2012)

agreed on the homemade vs pre-packaged!


----------



## mommaloock (Aug 31, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I love this stuff! I got it on a whim and was kind of bored with my homemade jerky recipe and loved it. I wonder how easy it would be to make it on my own?


----------

